# Problem mit Minoter bzw. Grafikkarte!



## seppl (19. Juli 2002)

ne eben steht der monitor nicht im gerätemanager
und treiber find ich keinen der auf XP geht und jetzt kommt ein fehler:


ATTENTION
OUT OF RANGE
H:75.9KHz V:121.3 Hz

Es ist aber nicht nur bei diesem Spiel so sondern bei allen die Anforderungen an die Grafikkarte haben.......

könnt ihr mir da helfen?

Athlon XP 1800+
256 Sd-RaM
RAdeon 7500 retail
Windows XP


----------



## seppl (19. Juli 2002)

hier ein screen:


----------



## Freaky (20. Juli 2002)

ja

versuch mal folgendes:

1.herzzahl verringern
2.auflösung verringern 
2.1 standart einstellungen von directX und Open GL laden
3.treiber update
4.directX update

mfg
freaky


----------



## seppl (20. Juli 2002)

ich müsste so formatieren, dass ich danach FAT32 als Dateisystem habe........
Zurzeit hab ich NTFS drauf

aber ich weiss nicht wie ich das mache.......
format c: funzt auch nid 
f disk au ned
irgendwas ist da blockiert, weil das XP vorinstalliert war......Formatieren kann ich nur mit der XP hOMe cd und da bleibt das dateisystem bestehen........

MANN ICH WILL WIEDER WINDOWS 98Se drauf haben so ein mist..........

achja mit der win 98 kann ich au ned starten..........


----------



## Freaky (20. Juli 2002)

hm so ganz verstehe ich das jetzt nicht aber egal...
also du kannst mit der win98 cd oder diskette booten und mit 
fdisk die ntfs partition löschen (da hat xp keinen einfluss) und danach eine fat32 erstellen.
versuch mal die programme von cd zu starten (x:\win98\) das müsste dann funzen...
bei format c: bleibt natürlich das alte[aktuelle] dateisystem bestehen.


mfg
freaky


----------



## Nanaki (20. Juli 2002)

start einfach mit der win98 bootdisk und wähl "Windows 98 Setup starten" aus und bei der installation möchte das setup deine festplatte formatieren, die dann automatisch wieder in fat32 umgewandelt wird.


----------



## seppl (21. Juli 2002)

also es läuft jetzt alles aber........
nach ca 5-10 min zoggen bleibt das bild stehen und das wars dann au schon wieder mit der freude........

ich glaub es könnte daran liegen dass er überhitzt

was kann ich da machen?


----------

